# Employed but now employer not responding @ berlin, germany



## amittsahni (Jan 23, 2015)

Hello guys, need your help, I had received an employment from a Berlin based company and my joining date was suppose to be 20 Jan 2015.

I had received an approval letter from Bundesagentur fur Arbeit, and German local embassy is ready to give a VISA.

But now after so many days of follow-up my employer is not replying to my mails and main problem is I had already resigned from my current job in South Africa.

Can i do anything guys??

Just worried.. PlS HELP..


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

Call them..?


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

despaired said:


> Call them..?


Also: Postal mail. Carrier pigeon. Telegram. Smoke signal. Fax. Appear on their doorstep.

Many ways to contact them. 

Do you in fact have a signed contract?


----------



## amittsahni (Jan 23, 2015)

hEY GUYS, thanks for your reply.

I called the employer they say they will call me back to tell, or they are busy, but later no reply. Same thing several times.

I mailed them, no reply.

I had a signed employment contract with them.

After receiving approval from Bundesagentur, I resigned my current job in South Afrique. Also the German employer asked me to resign from South African company.

But now me stuck and jobless, What can i do??


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

amittsahni said:


> But now me stuck and jobless, What can i do??


Choose one of two options:

1. Call a German lawyer.

2. Don't get on the plane; start looking for another job.

It sucks, but there you go.


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

Keep in mind most contracts have a probabion period. So even if you go, they might as well decide to fire you on the very first day. 

You say that your employer does not revert to your queries. Since how long has that been going on? Did you just call them 2-3 days ago, or is this a condition that has been going on since a few weeks? When did you inform them that your visa is ready? 

Maybe they are doing some work in the background. I would call them one last time, and tell them your concerns and genuinely ask them what the problem is at the moment.


----------



## amittsahni (Jan 23, 2015)

despaired said:


> Keep in mind most contracts have a probabion period. So even if you go, they might as well decide to fire you on the very first day.
> 
> You say that your employer does not revert to your queries. Since how long has that been going on? Did you just call them 2-3 days ago, or is this a condition that has been going on since a few weeks? When did you inform them that your visa is ready?
> 
> Maybe they are doing some work in the background. I would call them one last time, and tell them your concerns and genuinely ask them what the problem is at the moment.


Hi, Thanks for reply.

The berlin based job is indefinite contract, but first 6 months is probation. So there's a chance they can FIRE me the first day itself.

The Visa is ready since last 20 days, and the employer is not reverting since last 1 month.

I am surprised/angry with such kind of attitudes from the company and do you think can i do anything to this situation by some labour laws or something??

Thanks in advance


----------



## amittsahni (Jan 23, 2015)

HI 

DO u think that a lawyer can help??


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

I doubt a lawyer can do anything to be honest. Call them, and tell them you require an answer from them and that you will step back from the opportunity otherwise. I know you have quit your job, but yeah..


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

If I understood you correctly, you have a signed and valid employment contract with the company, starting on 20.Jan. and incl. a 6-month probation period (during which, I assume, you can be terminated with two weeks notice for any reason, as is standard in Germany).
You also did not show up on the first day of work (20.Jan.).
Now there are two possibilities:
1. The company still wants you (and doesn't mind that you didn't start work as agreed), but is just badly organised. In this case continuing to communicate with them might help to find a solution.
2. They don't want you any longer and will terminate your contract ASAP (to be valid, terminations MUST be in writing in Germany!). Seeing a lawyer would certainly make number 2. the option the company will choose. A lawyer can in the best case get you two weeks' salary for the termination period - and will cost the same or more in fees (which you must pay).
Sorry, this is probably not the answer you want to hear, but unfortunately the truth. Good luck!


----------

